# Snowflake on router



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi.
I've seen something like that but I do not remember the name of art.
Christmas Ornament 2011 by WilmerWoodWorks - YouTube
Did You know the website with plans?


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Cool
American Woodworker - Google Books


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just one more snow flake 


===


----------

